# Some bugs..



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

I've been learning macro photography, comments are welcome


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2012)

they're so, uh, WHITE!!!!


Welcome to the forum, read the stickys at the top of the new member section for instruction on posting images.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 14, 2012)

^ So cheesy but I laugh every time. ​


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 14, 2012)

&#3626;&#3623;&#3633;&#3626;&#3604;&#3637; *orunraandoreo** !     http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html*


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

lol, thanks for all support 

I did a quick search of how to post photos (embarrassed :blushing:  )


try again..


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

Impressive!! you know Thai


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

These were taken last weekend with my new Tamron 90 2.8


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2012)

Yay! I know Thai food, does that count? 

Welcome from California, nice bugs!


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

eating something


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

swallowed


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

my next star,


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 14, 2012)

orunraandoreo said:


> Impressive!! you know Thai



That is all I know! lol!   Beautiful shots!


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

This one was hiding.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 14, 2012)

What are you shooting with? Canon.. and Mp-E65 lens maybe? Or are you cropping a lot? Or using Extensions on your Tamron?


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

almost overlooked


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

And this one was looking at me!!


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

last one, it was already dead..  


thanks for watching, any suggest is welcome


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> What are you shooting with? Canon.. and Mp-E65 lens maybe? Or are you cropping a lot? Or using Extensions on your Tamron?



It's Nikon D5000, no extension. I cropped them, especially, the eating dragonfly pictures.

Some were taken with 1:2 magnification as I scared them away when I tried 1:1 (sorry!!!)


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 14, 2012)

Kob Kun mak!  Very nice!


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 14, 2012)

First one is very nice!


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 15, 2012)

Very impressive set to say the least.  This is one area of photography that I really want to learn. Your pictures are just that much more of a motivation.


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 15, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Very impressive set to say the least.  This is one area of photography that I really want to learn. Your pictures are just that much more of a motivation.



And your comments are motivating me a lot.  Thank you.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, you did these with a D5000??

And that, folks, is proof that it ain't the camera body that really matters that much...the lens, and the skill of the person using the equipment MAKES the photo.

These are really nice!!


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 15, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Wow, you did these with a D5000??
> 
> And that, folks, is proof that it ain't the camera body that really matters that much...the lens, and the skill of the person using the equipment MAKES the photo.
> 
> These are really nice!!



Thanks sm4him. Yes, they are all from D5000. I only have D5000. 

Disadvantages of it, in my opinion, are 1) no motor, 2) no CLS and 3) unable to measure light on manual focus lenses (I like MF).


----------

